
Glimpse Inside a Metaverse: The Virtual World of Second Life - amichail
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-5182759758975402950
======
amichail
ABSTRACT

Linden Lab is the producer of Second Life, an online world with a growing
population of subscribers (or "residents"); currently, the community has well
over 140,000 residents from 91 countries. By providing residents with robust
building and scripting tools, Linden Lab enables them to create a vast array
of in-world objects, installations and programs. Since its early stages,
Linden Lab has allowed its residents to retain full IP rights over their own
creations, thereby insuring that their contributions to the community remain
truly their own.

